# Taking up Spear fishing



## Bruteal (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

Im interested to have a go at spear fishing, but before i do i want to know what the rules are and how to do it safetly.

I know there are certain places where it is against the law to spear fish, and im sure i can find out those places form the DPI website, but my main questions would be;

What gear would i need to take with me apart from the gun and a flag? Is it safe to tow the Yak behind me when i dive, or should i leave it anchored with a flag and tow a small float with another flag on it?
What should i look for when buying the spear gun? any particular brands?
Anything else you guys can Add to this would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

check this mate viewforum.php?f=27


----------



## Bruteal (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Dodge plenty of info here!!!


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

If your looking at getting a speargun there are plenty of players on the market, it depends what you want it for.

The most well known brand in Aussie due to sheer marketing for spearos is Rob Allen Spearguns.

You will find South African Guns work well here and can inude brands like Rabitech, Superfrog ( hybrid Aussie/ South African Brand) , Rob Allen etc

Euro guns usually have smaller diameter shafts eg Beachat (french) , Omer ( itally).

Yank guns like Riffe are popular and there are a huge number of brands in the US.

Questions you need to ask yourself

Reef or open water gun?

Wood, Aluminium or Carbon gun?

Size ?

Spear diameter ?

Very important is how does it feel to handle ?

Aluminum guns are great for starters, anything around 1.1 - 1.2 metre will keep you out of trouble, shaft size around 6.5 or 7.0 will do good size dinner table fish, running 10 metre line to a medium size float with dive flag, open or closed muzzle it's very much a personal thing. Rubbers, I'd go with single rubber to start with eg 18 mm.

Important , spend heaps of time sorting out dive fins and make sure they fit properly, the spearfishing shop in Wollongong was where I purchased my gear and the shop owner as eccentric as he is was dedicated and passionate to the sport and spent hours fitting me out making sure every thing was just right ( best customer service I've ever had) . I live in Newcastle and would happily drive all the way back to Wollongong to buy gear from him.

Hope this helps

Shoota


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Any updates bruteal?

Have you given it a go? If so, first impressions? What gear did you end up buying? Where have you been? Success to date?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdaANbcAAArXgAAQQIEIIBAAN+Pf4CAASGqfqTRk09I0HplNCmQAABoMwRTLCzUb3GrL2ekQVkPIQNHily/qT4I5DP9Fu5LRNxxwAjwmHyhJqvi7kinChIa0Aa24


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm hanging out for winter so the near shore visibility improves here and I can go play with the sharks, rays and crocs.
Or getting out to the Keppels.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been spearing for 7-8yrs and no other form of fishing compares.

My advice is, if you are seriously keen to get involved, buy the best gear you can afford.

starting with a high quality silicon mask, $80-$140 just for the mask is a good range, i have found black silicon to work better than clear.

Next is the gun. Me and 2 mates started at the same time. They both bought sea hornet tourists, I got myself a omer excalibur 2000. It was just over twice the price but i still have it. Same clips, same shaft, only replaced the rubber. Theirs lasted all of 6 months.
I also have a rob allen that i cant fault.

A sharp knife is also important. My first knife, a very cheap land and sea had more chance of infecting the fish with hepatits than subduing them quickly. a quality knife with a quality SS blade is a must. I have been caught up in my tow line before, luckily enough the fish wasnt big enough to pull me under but this does happen.

Like you already mentioned, a float/flag is a good option. Bigger and brighter the better. A mate just used a white boat fender, next thing a skipper not paying too much attention came past and picked up his float and gun while diving off SWR and his tow line was only 10m long. The bigger and brighter your float is the easier it is for others to see. If you intend on diving blue water, very very important one a bit of chop starts.

Lastly, if possible, most important is a dive buddy. too many stories of shallow water blackouts (swb)

a good accessorie but not nessessary is a decent wetsuit. I use a beachet suit that cost me almost $500. It is a pain to put on but the flexibility and warmth is awesome.

Unsure how a kayak would go used as a float. would be fine in calm conditions. would be no good in significant current, swell and near the rocks..

thats covered a few points which i think are most important with diving


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I've towed my kayak (Revo) arouns with me before, ikt's bloody hard work and even harder when the wind gets up. But the upside is, you have your kayak right there when you come up.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've only ever tried it once in my life and that was in about 1984 when I was much much fitter.

I just spent a day with the family snorkelling at Bowen on the weekend and we all had a ball. The fact that I could see coral trout swimming around in front of me must have had something to do with it. Spearfishing was prohibited where we were but the thought of hunting down a particular fish and spearing it kind of appealed to me. I could think of less healthy pursuits too.

Realistically it's probably not something that I'd be able to do very often so wouldn't really want to go all out on the gear, it's just another activity to fund when I baulk at funding the kayak fishing as it is. At least with the kayak fishing I can go out every morning before work during summer if I want, I'd need to travel some distance to access decent spearfishing places I'd think.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWexSmMQAABbfgAAQUCOAEgC4kAo/5/+gIACEIqf6VPamhNNpNmqD0nqPUfqnpBqnpojR6QNAAAaNHGVxLwnGsGNyMe0/dUpyvXFQzxj5lfqaheMiREI62r8Qo6vklmEYk774Z29j/B/emkCh0AeJmRinNoSwQmkScYkpS0bGFpIK3sCibt5A4nPc4IFhZUzHQZtYqHwMMl+jH4u5IpwoSHYpTGIA


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I just noticed when this thread started and am guessing I'm not going to hear from bruteal.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Is there anything stopping you presenting a bit of bait on a hook while snorkelling or scuba diving and then fishing from a hand line? not technically spear fishing or land fishing but you would be putting the bait in the best possible position i reckon.

is there any law against this?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

MrQ said:


> Is there anything stopping you presenting a bit of bait on a hook while snorkelling or scuba diving and then fishing from a hand line? not technically spear fishing or land fishing but you would be putting the bait in the best possible position i reckon.
> 
> is there any law against this?


That thought crossed my mind when we had my son following us around with the kayak which had fishing gear on it, the thought of grabbing some leader with an sp attached DID cross my mind but so did the thought that there were 4 of us swimming around in close proximity.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 7, 2012)

no law, you would spook plenty of fish tho


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I reckon casting would be an issue with that.... ;-)

I've recently begun spearing and I too have got the bug bad.
Been meaning to do it for years after spending time in Fiji and going out every day with the owner of the boat I was staying on - I loved it.
I've been ab diving very regularly since then, but only made the decision just before christmas to get a gun and start shooting.
I bought an Undersee Godfather 90 - Aussie made railgun, and I've been absolutely rapt with it so far. Kinda wish I'd gone a little bigger, but I'll wait for another gun to come up in the future. I think the slightly smaller size has been great for getting used to working around the rocks and reef, and also getting into good firing positions.
Currently still using a decent pair of Mares snorkelling fins rather than long diving fins (they are to come), and still in the surfing wettie, but that will also change before too long.
Picked up a decent Oceanic mask last week though, but haven't had the chance to get out there and see what difference the low volume makes.
Running a float line with quick spike too.
I'm doing my best not to rush out and 'get everything now', and I honestly think that this is going to be something that I do for many many years to come.
Having the ability to be so particular about precisely which fish out you want, whether its a big single blue groper or one blackfish out of a whole school, having that choice, rather than having no say on what fish takes your bait is simply awesome - when it comes to equally spearing for sport and for the table.
I've also been very pleasantly surprised how little damage actually gets done to the fillet if you do make a bad shot too. I'd always assumed that a shot through the side would ruin the whole fillet - but from my experience so far its that other than a little bruising, it really doesn't seem to make much difference at all - I guess its because the fish gets killed very quickly after its been shot? However, the real accuracy of the gun has been making head shots a breeze 90% of the time.
Anyway, I'm loving it - can't wait for this bloody weather to clear so I can get out there again! 
Regards,
Greg


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

In my younger days I used to shoot a lot, hunting mainly but competition in later years, and spearfishing seems like the best of both worlds, fishing and hunting. I'm realistic and cautious about my ability but am really keen to get some basic gear and dip my toe in and give it a go.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Shwa (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all, I'm just starting out with the whole Kayak thing and I have to say there's some great info and ideas to be found on this site. Some pretty cool stuff for weekend trips and the food some people are knocking up on their little trangi camp stoves....! Anyway, getting off topic, I would like to eventually work towards weekend kayak camping/ fishing get aways with a bit of spear fishing thrown in for good measure. I'm looking at starting with combining spear fishing and yaking. I live in Townsville and just wondering if anyone of a similar mind lives up this way? Not particularly keen to try spearing nor fray collecting on my pat Malone.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Schwa, welcome to the forum, I'm just down the road a bit at Ayr. I've been doing the kayak fishing thing for a few years now but the spear fishing hasn't really happened and, to be honest, I think I'd really struggle.

Unfortunately I'm flat out getting my couple of hours fishing fix of a weekend, let alone camping etc. This last year has been mad for me at work so I'm not going to kid you about organizing a trip sometime soon.

I've learnt a lot from this forum and have even caught up with a handfull of members for a coffee or a fish over the years too. Maybe we can catch up sometime but can't really commit to anything just yet. I'm happy to drive up there for a fish and have done so a few times in the past.

Have you done much fishing from your kayak yet and, of so, what sort of fishing has it been blue water, estuary or fresh?


----------



## Shwa (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Barabundy, I have to say my work life has been much the same. I'm lucky if I get to wet a line during my r&r, admittedly the weather often contributes. So far I've only been for a trial fish around the rock pool which was a learning experience regarding layout and positioning of rod holders. I've since made some mods and have yet to trial these for ease of use and location. Between work, renovations and the weather I'm finding it hard to get out on the water. Going to have to make some time this r&r I feel. 
I'm more than happy to head north or south an hr two for a fish myself so as soon as I get this yak set up for a basic fish (& some roof racks on the new ute) I'm keen to get out when ever we both can make the time. Think I'd feel better in the esturys starting out with a fellow yaka near by.


----------

